# [EVDL] Fuse question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a question about fuses. Seems that I have blown the fuse 
(input I think) of my CC Power dc-dc converter. I pulled out the 
blown fuse and it has the following markings.

F10AL250 on one end and
<F>
on the other end.

Does this mean it is a fast acting 10 amp fuse rated at 250 volts?


Based on my imprecise tape measure it looks to be 20mm long and 5mm 
in diameter.






_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: John in Ma <[email protected]>
> I have a question about fuses. Seems that I have blown the fuse 
> (input I think) of my CC Power dc-dc converter. I pulled out the 
> blown fuse and it has the following markings.
>
> F10AL250 on one end and
> <F> on the other end.
>
> Does this mean it is a fast acting 10 amp fuse rated at 250 volts?

That would be my guess, too. However, you didn't say whether there was a brand name, or any agency approvals (UL, CSA, VDE, CE, etc.) If not, treat it as a fake fuse; a thing that looks like a fuse, but with no idea of its actual ratings.

> Based on my imprecise tape measure it looks to be 20mm long and 5mm 
> in diameter.

That's a standard size. However, I don't know of any fuses this size that are rated for over 30 volts DC, or for current greater than 8 amps.

My suggestion is to change to a fuse that has agency listings and DC ratings. This will probably mean changing to a larger size fuse. The Littelfuse or Bussman 3AB or ABC series are what I usually use (1.25" long x 0.25" diameter), which are rated at 250vdc.

--
Those who say it cannot be done should not interrupt the one who is
doing it. -- Chinese proverb
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> Based on my imprecise tape measure it looks to be 20mm long and 5mm
>> in diameter.
>
> That's a standard size. However, I don't know of any fuses this size that
> are rated for over 30 volts DC, or for current greater than 8 amps.

Sounds like the fuse from my K&W charger, it's rated 250V @ 30 amps.

Hard to find, but K&W sells them.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like a German fuse I had to replace a little while ago. If so,
then your guestimations of the values are correct.

Trot, the electronically-minded, fox...



> John in Ma <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I have a question about fuses. Seems that I have blown the fuse
> > (input I think) of my CC Power dc-dc converter. I pulled out the
> > blown fuse and it has the following markings.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a 4kW heater running off of my 144V nominal battery pack (~28A draw
although my EVision measures ~25A with it on). Is a fuse rated for 30A
cutting it too close or should I use a 40A fuse?

Barry Oppenheim
New Hope, PA
www.JustAnotherEVConversion.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Fuses can be size 1.25% over the actual running amps. 25 amps x 1.25 = 
31.25 amps. Cold heater elements will start up at the lower amp rating and 
will rise as the elements get hotter.

If the heater short cycles while the elements are still hot, the ampere may 
be higher. A fast blow single element 30 amp fuse may blow, but a 30 amp 
duel element Fusetron which is a slow blow type and design to take a 
starting surge.

I would just use a 30 amp Buss Fusetron on a No. 10 AWG copper stranded wire 
rated at 600 volts at 90 C. You can use any size wire large then the No. 10 
AWG, but you must not fuse a device more than 1.25% of the actual running 
ampere.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Barry Oppenheim" <[email protected]>
To: "EVDL" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 15, 2009 11:55 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Fuse question


> I have a 4kW heater running off of my 144V nominal battery pack (~28A draw
> although my EVision measures ~25A with it on). Is a fuse rated for 30A
> cutting it too close or should I use a 40A fuse?
>
> Barry Oppenheim
> New Hope, PA
> www.JustAnotherEVConversion.blogspot.com
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Fusing protects the wire; 28A * 1.25 = 35A. I'd probably use #8 wire and try a 30A slo-blow fuse with appropriate voltage rating but be prepared to go higher.




________________________________
From: Barry Oppenheim <[email protected]>
To: EVDL <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 15, 2009 2:55:51 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Fuse question

I have a 4kW heater running off of my 144V nominal battery pack (~28A draw
although my EVision measures ~25A with it on). Is a fuse rated for 30A
cutting it too close or should I use a 40A fuse?

Barry Oppenheim
New Hope, PA
www.JustAnotherEVConversion.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Barry Oppenheim wrote:
> > I have a 4kW heater running off of my 144V nominal battery pack (~28A draw
> > although my EVision measures ~25A with it on). Is a fuse rated for 30A
> > cutting it too close or should I use a 40A fuse?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Keeping in mind that the fuse should be at the end of the wire close to the source of power, in this case the pack, not close the heater. Why, because the fuse is primarily there to protect the wiring not just the heater itself as is most often mistaken. Next is that if the heater draws 25 amps you need to size the cabling for more than that, say 35 amps, maybe 40 amps. An 8 gauge maybe 6 gauge wire. 

In short, you can go to the next size up fuse but your wire size needs to be able to carry that amount of current and the fuse needs to be at the source of the power not at the load. 


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Barry Oppenheim
Sent: Saturday, October 29, 2011 12:09 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Fuse question

What fuse would you recommend for a 4kw electric heater? Avg current draw about 25amps with a 153v pack. Currently using lpj-30so low peak. These are tending to randomly blow once poor twice a year.

Thanks,
Barry Oppenheim
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111029/5916657f/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The fuse should be rated for at least 1.25 x the running load of any device. 
If your heater load is 25 amps then 1.25 = 31.25 amps for a standard fuse. 
Here you would have to choose the next higher amp rating fuse.

Instead of using a standard fuse, I use either a Fustron or Limitron Bussman 
fuse rated at 30 amp. These are slow blow types and can take a start up 
surge 300 percent over the running amps.

All my fuses in my EV are Fustrons or Limitrons which had been running over 
26 years.

Your wiring to the heater should be a copper No. AWG 10 19 stranded wire 
insulated for the voltage. Normally this would be a 300 or 600 volt rating 
wire.

The length of distance run is important for voltage drop. The maximum volt 
drop should not go over 3 percent. Type in your search engine Voltage Drop 
Calculator and just enter your data. Choose the DC voltage.

A single circuit 2 wire run distance is calculated by 2 times the distance 
of the run. Example: a 2 wire cord that is 25 feet long has a circuit 
length of 50 feet. For AC calculations, 42 feet is about the maximum for a 
load of 30 amp on a No. 10 wire.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Barry Oppenheim" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, October 29, 2011 10:09 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Fuse question


> What fuse would you recommend for a 4kw electric heater? Avg current draw 
> about 25amps with a 153v pack. Currently using lpj-30so low peak. These 
> are tending to randomly blow once poor twice a year.
>
> Thanks,
> Barry Oppenheim
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111029/5916657f/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

